# Any firing ranges Metro West?



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Any around the Newton area, used to be from the North Shore, I know the ones up there, but any local around Newton Waltham, Boston?


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

scungie,

I don't know how far from Attleboro you are but there is a nice indoor range there, right off of RT 95. American Firearms School.

Stay Safe.


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

In Woburn you have Mass Rifle and In Harvard you have Harvard Rod and Gun Club. There is one in Boston also (Dorchester) I think it's called the Boston Shooting Club or something like that. 



Ed


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Boston Rifle and Gun Club is located right next to Fields Corner T Station in Dorchester, Right off of Dot Ave. It's an indoor range in an old T bus garage, decent place to shoot.


----------

